# Do the Chinese have a Shanghai Composite Futures index like the SPI 200?



## Toothyfish (19 August 2009)

Hi,
Do the Chinese have a futures market for their Shanghai Composite index? I would think so, but haven't been able to find out what it is called and where it is traded.
I had a look at the Bloomberg website and it only quotes the futures for the Nikkei, Hang Seng and SPI. I would think that the Shanghai Composite is begining to be more relevant than the Hang Seng in this day and age.
The Shanghai Composite seems to be in a free fall and the world seems to ignore it whilst concentrating on the 'greenshoots' of the US market. Am I missing the point?
Please enlighten me. 
Eternally thankful.


----------



## Timmy (19 August 2009)

Toothyfish said:


> The Shanghai Composite seems to be in a free fall and the world seems to ignore it whilst concentrating on the 'greenshoots' of the US market.




Sorry, not an answer to your main question, but the world is not ignoring the Chinese stockmarket ATM, there is a lot of focus on it indeed.


----------



## Timmy (19 August 2009)

Toothyfish said:


> Hi,
> Do the Chinese have a futures market for their Shanghai Composite index?




No.  HSI the proxy.


----------



## Beej (20 August 2009)

What about the Hang Seng China H-Share futures contract? Probably the closest thing?

Cheers,

Beej


----------



## skyQuake (20 August 2009)

Beej said:


> What about the Hang Seng China H-Share futures contract? Probably the closest thing?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Beej




H-shares track the HSI pretty much. Same hours


----------



## white_goodman (20 August 2009)

Timmy said:


> Sorry, not an answer to your main question, but the world is not ignoring the Chinese stockmarket ATM, there is a lot of focus on it indeed.




what specifically has started this downfall in Shanghai? found out the economic numbers are fudged?


----------



## Timmy (20 August 2009)

white_goodman said:


> what specifically has started this downfall in Shanghai? found out the economic numbers are fudged?




There are probably going to many theories, but to point a finger at a specific catalyst for the recent falls I would say the figures released on August 11 (might have been 10th?) there, showing slower exports, slower investment, and a big fall in loans.  A lot of talk that a big part of the run up in the market was liquidity-driven so the reduction in lending was scary for those expecting a continued climb.

Here are a few articles from Aug 11/12 discussing the economic releases. 


Reuters: China's economy takes a breather; recovery intact

BBC: China economy shows improvement

Bloomberg: China May Delay Monetary Tightening as Exports, New Loans Drop

All this coming against a background of a long, sustained rally, talk of dodgy economic figures (an ongoing concern wrt these figures out of China), a build up of inventory of raw materials there that had appeared to have stopped ... But as for specifics I would say those figures of August 11.


----------



## gfresh (20 August 2009)

They were before the 11th as I was talking about a likely turn in the SSE on the 7th due to the loan restrictions  and I was probably a few days late there...

http://aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=472475&postcount=4234 

Often hard to tell what drives the Shanghai market whether it's fundamentals or simply the State choosing to put out a certain story.. One thing they were uncomfortable with was the speculation in the stock-market, so they have fixed that nicely  When you think about it though, maybe not that much different to our own smoke and mirrors in the media, just in a different form.


----------



## alphaman (20 August 2009)

I like the Shanghai Composite index. Sadly it's not tradable.


----------



## Glen48 (20 August 2009)

Allan Kholer on the ABC tonight claims the Banks have been order to cut back on lending i was under the impression the banks were told to start up a dim sim prime scheme


----------



## >Apocalypto< (20 August 2009)

Glen48 said:


> i was under the impression the banks were told to start up a dim sim prime scheme




what do u mean by that comment?


----------



## Timmy (21 August 2009)

gfresh said:


> They were before the 11th as I was talking about a likely turn in the SSE on the 7th due to the loan restrictions  and I was probably a few days late there...
> 
> http://aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=472475&postcount=4234
> 
> Often hard to tell what drives the Shanghai market whether it's fundamentals or simply the State choosing to put out a certain story.. One thing they were uncomfortable with was the speculation in the stock-market, so they have fixed that nicely  When you think about it though, maybe not that much different to our own smoke and mirrors in the media, just in a different form.




Thanks gfresh - 
I think we need a 'China' thread here to keep a watch on this sort of stuff, it is these sorts of things that can serve as, at the very least, a 'heads-up'.


----------



## d4vid (19 May 2012)

Toothyfish said:


> Hi,
> Do the Chinese have a futures market for their Shanghai Composite index? I would think so, but haven't been able to find out what it is called and where it is traded.
> I had a look at the Bloomberg website and it only quotes the futures for the Nikkei, Hang Seng and SPI. I would think that the Shanghai Composite is begining to be more relevant than the Hang Seng in this day and age.
> The Shanghai Composite seems to be in a free fall and the world seems to ignore it whilst concentrating on the 'greenshoots' of the US market. Am I missing the point?
> ...




There are a variety of ETFs available based on the Chinese market. The one that closely mirrors the $SSEC Shanghai Composite Index is $CAF Morgan Stanley China A Share Fund.  Other popular etfs' are FXI, GXC, PEK, and PGJ.

Here is a list of china based etfs':

CAF Morgan Stanley China A Share Fund
CHIB CHIB Global X China Technology ETF 
CHIE Global X China Energy ETF 
CHII Global X China Industrials ETF 
CHIM Global X China Materials ETF 
CHIQ Global X China Consumer ETF 
CHIX Global X China Financials ETF 
CHXX China Infrastructure Index ETF 
CQQQ Claymore China Technology ETF 
CZI Dixerion Daily China Bear 3x Shares ETF 
CZM Dixerion Daily China Bull 3x Shares ETF 
ECNS iShares MSCI China Small-Cap Index Fund 
EWGC Rydex Russell Greater China Large Cap Equal Weight ETF 
EWH iShares MSCI Hong Kong Index ETF 
FCA First Trust China AlphaDex Fund 
FXI iShares FTSE Xinhua China 25 Index ETF 
FXP UltraShort FTSE Xinhua China25 Proshares ETF 
GXC STRK SPDR S&P China ETF 
HAO Claymore AlphaShares China Small Cap ETF 
MCHI iShares MSCI China Index Fund 
PEK Market Vectors China ETF 
PGJ PowerShares Golden Dragon Halter USX China ETF 
SNO NETS Hang Seng Index ETF 
TAO Claymore AlphaShares China Real Estate ETF 
YAO Claymore AlphaShares China All-Cap ETF 
YXI Proshares Short FTSE Xinhua China 25 ETF
FCHI iShares China ETF


I hope this helps ,

David Adams

www.shanghaimarkettiming.com Expert technical analysis of the Shanghai Composite Index


----------



## craiggary (26 April 2016)

Timmy said:


> Thanks gfresh -
> I think we need a 'China' thread here to keep a watch on this sort of stuff, it is these sorts of things that can serve as, at the very least, a 'heads-up'.




You can trade Cfd on China50 with Axitrader.


----------



## SilverRanger (19 May 2016)

This is probably the closest you can get:
http://www.ftse.com/products/indices/China-a50


----------

